
Is it safe to sleep in the same room with a car battery? - woliveirajr
https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/314855/is-it-safe-to-sleep-in-the-same-room-with-a-car-battery
======
dsfyu404ed
If there was even a slight possibility it wasn't safe many boats and motor-
homes wouldn't be configured in a way that makes the batteries accessible from
the cabin because doing so would open them up to lawsuits because that's the
world we live in.

The comments on the question are surprisingly rational and level headed.

